# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  How to prevent stagnation in paludarium (Land area)

## gy960

Hey guys, question says it all. 

I plan to silicon cork bark flats onto the btm of the glass to create a divider for the land portion. 
How can I construct it in such a way that there is no stagnant water at the btm? 
Not planning to use sump or drill holes for drainage. 
Can I use eggcrate or something?

----------


## stormhawk

You can use egg crate as a base for your DIY background. There are DIY articles out there that will help you along. A picture of your tank and planned setup might help.

----------


## Zenith82

Maybe you can share more details on the paludarium you want to create? A design picture will be good to illustrate the design you creating. Any substrate you using? 
Share more details.

----------


## gy960

Something like this

----------


## Zenith82

Are you using a canister? 
If yes? You have to be clear what's the purpose of using a canister. To just circulate and filter the water? Or act as a water irrigation system to water your plants? Or other purposes?

You cannot use a strong canister as the output have to ensure slow or you will see your substrate eroding and creating port holes. The inlet must be clear of plants so it will not choke. If not water is not circulated back into the water section properly and when water dries up, your pump sucks air you will have priming problem or worst a burned pump.

If for water irrigation purpose I would suggest you use a rainbar to distribute the water so your plants are all evenly watered. or you can use octopus head and distribute the water into hose or tubes to different locations where your plants are planted.
If you are creating a waterfall effect then you have to ensure your soil or substrate are not in the way and wont erode into the water. 

If just to filter or circulate water then just make sure you setup the outlet back in the water area. 

Factors to consider.
- The barks must be silicone to acrylic or plastic partition to prevent water from going thru. Do bear in mind tree barks will rot in time to come if submerge in water and will turn moldy. If not partitioned properly water will seap thru and the whole dry portion will be submerge in water also. 

- Plant choices must be selective, as not all plants will survive if water kept running thru it and will rot eventually. 

Above all are my views and opinion. Hope it helps.

----------


## gy960

Yeah, i'm using a canister filter. In my previous paludarium, the cork bark has holes, which allow water from wet area to seep into dry area. But since there are holes at the bottom leading to wet area, the land area won't flood. 

As for the purpose last time, it was the filter output was at the top of the driftwood to create a waterfall. Not sure bout it now though. 

So I'll have to choose plants that enjoy a swampy environment? Cuz im sure whole dry portion will be submerge in water also even though there is no water at the land surface.

----------


## Zenith82

I suggest to create the waterfall with rocks stacking instead of wood. As wood may cause tannin later your water all yellowish brown.
May I know what substrate you using for the dry ground?

----------


## gy960

I'm using ANS Planta Soil, which contains both macro and micro nutrients. Also, maybe leca clay balls for the bottom of the land area. 

Haha the wood has been with me for more than 2 years already, by now all the tannins would be gone. Alot of gunk would accumulate on the driftwood as the water flows over it, thus I gave it a coat of silicone to give it a smoother surface. 

Yup, planning to get rocks from Aquastar (So far away 0.0) to hide right side. Rocks will be piled on right to create a sloped land. As for the wet area. there will be the same soil capped with sand or small gravel grains. 

Since the water table will be high and the partition is not 100% sealed, the land area will be waterlogged. While it might be a pity that my plant selection is going to be limited, I can use emersed aquatic plants instead  :Sad: 

Will soon add the journal online  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

Hi gy960, 

Any exciting update of your palu for us to view or learn ? I have been waiting , waiting and waiting..too long already lor.. :Confused:

----------


## gy960

Okay, will upload a journal on this forum later in the day  :Very Happy:

----------


## gy960

Ughh its tough to add pictures here  :Sad:  
I added all of my pics here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/1016282...th/9729518498/

----------


## felix_fx2

[IMG]direct url to image[/IMG]

Direct image URL
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1016282...n/photostream/

Not very hard unless your trying to attach your photostream's URL. It won't work in that case.

----------


## gy960

Ooh okay thanks, I will try later

----------

